# Your parting tool of choice would be?



## ScrubPlane (May 22, 2012)

What would be your parting tool of choice for most of your work?

thanks…John


----------



## Kreegan (Jul 10, 2012)

I love my homemade thin parting tool. This is the video I watched to make it:


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

1/16" by Sorby. Also have a 1/8" diamond style I use for other cuts.


----------



## tamboti (Oct 19, 2009)

John I have a homemade one 2.5mm planer blade the sharp edge rounded a little and has normal parting tool grind.
Regards Tamboti


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

I have four parting tools, started out with 1/8" Sorby diamond parting tool, added Sorby Bedan, Regular, and no name thin parting tool over the years.

If had to live with only one of those would be diamond parting tool. Only down side to them is leaving nicks in cast iron tool rest. Few passes with file takes care of those nicks.

I use the Bedan and Regular parting tool for more than just parting. Have rounded side edges on regular parting tool but not Bedan.

Thin parting tool only good for parting thin stock not much else.


----------



## Kreegan (Jul 10, 2012)

How do you like your bedan? I've been thinking of getting one lately.


----------



## ScrubPlane (May 22, 2012)

Thank you all for the comments and suggestions…they are much appreciated.

I've been doing home woodworking off and on my entire life but have just recently purchased a NOVA DVR and have taken up the hobby of 'turning' in between construction projects as a way to stay in the garage.

Needless to say I can use all of the advice possible as I learn…thanks again and Happy New Years.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

I made a thin parting tool like this one. It works great.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Kreegan, like the Bedan, my first choice for cutting small beads. Can also use a Bedan as a skew chisel. Most people use them as a sizing tool. I use a diamond card to sharpen my tool. No, am not as competent with a Bedan as Jean Francois Escoulen.

I have wasted a lot of wood practicing with my Bedan. Not sure it replaces my skews, or spindle gouges yet. Bought many years ago not sure would buy another Sorby at today's price. Packard Woodworks house brand is only $41 not including shipping.

If were buying one today might look at one made by Benjamin's Best
http://www.pennstateind.com/store/LCBEDAN.html






Bench chisel used as a Bedan. I am not this good!


----------

